# Dry looking cere- should I be worried??



## britany (Jun 21, 2012)

Hi everyone, so lately I've noticed that my 5yo male budgie's cere has become a bit dry looking. Not so much that it looks like he may have mites, but I'm not too sure if I sure should still be worried or not about his health.

Here are a few pictures of him, sorry I couldn't get the camera any closer :/

http://i61.tinypic.com/ipnk9g.jpg

http://i59.tinypic.com/25p3eh5.jpg

http://i62.tinypic.com/33bk65l.jpg

http://i57.tinypic.com/jqg8w6.jpg


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

It is hard to tell from that picture ,what colour is his cere? Is it a blue colour or grey? You could try wiping it with some olive oil but be careful not to get any in his nares. He doesn't look like he has mites to me. :budgie:


----------



## britany (Jun 21, 2012)

Jeff's cere is a bluish colour. I have a few pictures that I took of him a few months ago, and initially his cere was clear and smooth. That's why I thought that something may have gone wrong for his health.

Here's just a picture of what he initially looked like if that's helpful>> 
http://i58.tinypic.com/1494e55.jpg

Also thank you for the advice


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

What does he eat? does he get greens and other foods as well as seed. he could be lacking in some vitamin or I see he is going through a moult also at present the poor boy. Offer him some egg and biscuit mix or you can make your own I will link the recipe for it for you. A budgies cere replaces itself just like any other skin or nails. he could also be sloughing some of his cere cells and this could be the reason. Are his legs and feet rough looking or dry as well? You can also gently rub these with the oil as well. 
http://talkbudgies.com/recipes/40816-yummy-recipes-healthy-budgies.html

http://talkbudgies.com/recipes/114058-egg-food-our-aviary-recipe-step-step.html


----------

